
Elon Musk Has Delivery Issues - kungfudoi
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/elon-musk-has-delivery-issues
======
udfalkso
"The disparity between real-world factory output and Musk’s goals likely means
that many of the nearly four hundred thousand people who have already put down
a thousand dollars to reserve a Tesla Model 3, which Tesla says will cost
about thirty-five thousand dollars, will have to wait until 2019 or later for
their cars. "

Extrapolating from the Model S and X to the 3 is probably a mistake. This will
probably be true of those at the tail end of the reservation list, but I have
a feeling the majority will see their car in 2018. And, of course some
reservation holders will not actually buy the car, trimming the list.

